# Sean Sherk Sig



## Aaronyman (Mar 1, 2007)

Anyone interested in making me a Sean Sherk sig? I'll pay in points/repp....thanks


----------



## Aaronyman (Mar 1, 2007)

using maybe one of these pics in it....


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

What you think bro.. Hope you like it if not just tell me..


----------



## pliff (Oct 5, 2006)

NikosCC said:


> What you think bro.. Hope you like it if not just tell me..




Awesome work :thumbsup:


----------



## towwffc (Jan 1, 2008)

I gave it a shot...I know it's a little late now...


----------

